
The new AOL.com: Another Yahoo Copy - markbao
http://www.aol.com/?optin=new-dp&icid=aolcom40vanity
======
satyajit
I would be really surprised if anyone, I repeat 'Anyone', in this forum has an
aol.com ID! So this news is pointless - who cares what they change it to, its
still 'lipstick on a pig'!

